# Rabbit Supplies for New York



## kirbyultra (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm putting together a list of all the places in New York State that you recommend buying your bunny supplies from. The list will be shared on the forum so that anyone in NY can browse and find their rabbit needs. I am familiar mostly with New York City so I would love to hear other members' input for places north of NYC and of course Long Island as well. 

So, where do you buy your stuff? If you can include the brands available, package size/bulk availability, and approximate price of the items at that location, it would be grrreeeat! But even the name of a store and location would be good.

- Rabbit food pellets 
- Hay 
- Litter (wood pellets, other cat litter, etc)
- Bedding
- Medical needs (syringes, probiotics like Benebac/BioSponge, gas meds, etc.)
- Grooming essentials (brushes, nail clippers)
- Housing essentials (cages, xpens, NIC panels, flooring materials, litter boxes, dishes & the like)
- Bunny safe toys and treats

Thank you!


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 1, 2010)

well as i am from long island i can contribute to the list, 

my food pellets come from Agway in Port Jefferson, i buy the Big Red Rabbits Choice
i also use Shirley feed for my blue seal bunny 16 which can also be purchased at Agway. 

Hay- i buy from Petco and Petsmart, the KAYTEE brand bagged hay, 
however if you wish to purchase a bale, again, Agway or Shirley Feed. 


bedding- can be bought in any pet store, it all depends on which brand. 

litter- i use the compressed wood pellets, commonly used in horse stalls, 
purchased from Agway, comes as woody pet or Agway's own brand 

**basically the basic essentials (feed, hay, bedding) are found at Agway and/ or Shirley feed.

as for toys, grooming, some medical needs- petco, petsmart

NIC cubes- found at target and sometimes, bed bath and beyond, 

julie


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for that info, Jules. 

That certainly is far into Long Island. I have never heard of Shirley Feed (and vaguely recall a mention of Agway) so thank you for sharing this! These stores sound like excellent sources of pet supplies indeed. 

Keep em coming New Yorkers!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 1, 2010)

I will share what I know for New York City.

- Rabbit food pellets 
Whiskers: My favorite pet supply store in the entire city. Located in East village and Astoria, Queens. They carry Oxbow pellets in all sizes and varieties, even the Organic pellets which are usually hard to find. Oxbow pellets are cheaper here in-store than I can find online in 10lb bags.
Petco: No shortage of Petcos in NYC! Kaytee and Zupreem brands are readily available in local Petcos 
Petsmart: Unfortunately none in NYC, but there is one out in Valley Stream. Closer ones are actually in NJ, closer than the closest one inside NYS. I hear they are opening one soon in East Harlem. Carries Kaytee, Zupreem, Oxbow in select stores.
Happy Feet Pet Shop (midtown west): Carries Kaytee pellets. 
Petland Discount: Located all over the tristate area. I don't so much like to buy things from Petland Discount because they sell rabbits. They sell Kaytee pellets usually, not much variety but will work in a pinch.

- Hay 
Whiskers: Oxbowalfalfa, brome, oat, and botanical hay available in 15 and 40 oz packages. Oxbow timothy hay is sold here in any size from 15 oz to 50 pounds. They do order for you directly from Oxbow if you need something and they don't happen to have it in stock. And Whiskers delivers to Brooklyn, Queens and Manhattan free. 
Petcoetco sells Kayteebrand hay in 15 or 40oz bags and their own Petco brand bags in up to 64 oz bags. Quality that I have seen of Petco brand hay is ok in terms of freshness but the pieces of timothy hay are really limited to about 6-8" in length because of the way they package it. 
Happy Feet Pet Shop (midtown west): They sell small 15 oz bags of hay but the brands are not ones I recognize. They supposedly sell Sweet Meadow hay (which members order from SM directly and love it) in small bags of 15 oz. but they were out of stock when I went there.
Petland Discount: Carries Kaytee timothy hay typically, varies by individual location.

- Litter (wood pellets, other cat litter, etc) & Bedding
Depending on what you like to use, the possibilities in NYC are endless. Yesterdays News (recycled compressed paper pellet litter) is available in most mega supermarkets and many small grocery stores. They are also sold in almost all of the pet stores I have ever been in. Carefresh is carried in most pet shops, and in Petco. Feline Pine is a popular compressed pine pellet (don't use the scoopable kind for bunnies), and available in your local Pathmark, Target, and Petco. Petco also carries its own brand of wood pellet in the cat litter aisle next to Feline Pine. They all usually go for $5-9 for a 5 lb bag if you are going to buy them from pet stores. Feline Pine is cheap at Pathmark in the city, at $10.99 for 20 lbs regularly.

- Medical needs (syringes, probiotics like Benebac/BioSponge, gas meds, etc.)
I have had luck finding *baby gas meds (simethicone)* at all local drug stores, including RiteAid, Duane Reade, CVS, Walgreens and the like. Look in both the gas medication aisle and the aisle with the baby care stuff like digital thermometers. It's not too hard to find simethicone in the 5 boroughs, thankfully. 
Petco: carries syringes as well as Benebac for Small Animals, both in tube and powder form.
Whiskers: Oxbow Critical Care is available! For a reasonable price, too.

- Grooming essentials (brushes, nail clippers)
There's probably a thousand places you can get a pair of guillotine style cat clippers or just scissor type cat clippers. Petco and Petland Discounts definitely carry many kinds and brands of these. Same goes for brushes! 

- Housing essentials (cages, xpens, NIC panels, flooring materials, litter boxes, dishes & the like)
NIC panels are tough to find in NYC. I recently heard of one family successfully finding them in Bed Bath & Beyond located in the Chelsea area of Manhattan! 
My flooring of choice (because my bunnies are not chewers, thankfully) are foam children's playmats. You can get them at a lot of places, including Toys R Us for about $25.Cheap rugs and such are easily purchased at places like Target, but you can also find them cheap at Jack's 99 Cents World. 
Petco usually carries puppy exercise pens ("xpens") in-store. They run about $65 for the short ones, and incrementally go up as the pen height is extended. 

- Bunny safe toys and treats
Whiskers: My go-to spot for bunny nonessentials as well. They carry Busy Bunny.com willow baskets, grass mats, willow tents, etc. They also have the Oxbow papaya plus tablets and Oxbow banana, hay, and strawberry dried treats. What I like about Whiskers is they don't carry the junk food that places like Petland and Petco do (Yogies and other sugary treats).


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 3, 2010)

I live in central NY, between Ithaca and Cortland. 

I get pellets (Big Red Rabbits Choice) at Agway (Dryden or Ithaca). 

Ithaca Feed and Pet is a great source for Oxbow Hay, they also stock all sorts of pet feeds and bedding.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 19, 2010)

I hear Pet Supplies Plus is a popular chain. Here is a list of ones in New York state. We don't have any in the city, but plenty upstate, and Long Island. They sell hay, pellets and of course, cat litter of various types.

Tractor Supply Co. is another one that is popular with the members but I've never been to one because it's way out of the city. There are a lot in the state, but just not near me. I've always heard that Tractor Supply Co was an excellent place to get your wood stove pellets which, besides being good fuel for the wood stove, is also a perfect substitution for compressed wood pellet litter (like Feline Pine cat litter). And it's lots cheaper, sold in bulk packages of 40 lbs for a few bucks!


----------



## DanielleX51 (Apr 19, 2010)

I live in Greece/Rochester NY and I shop at the PetSaver Superstore or Petsmart.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Helen,

I do most of my shopping online, I buy Oxbow Bunny Basics T 50 lbs, 25 lbs of Oxbow Tim Hay and treats from http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10381+16618&pcatid=16618

I also get the litter from a local pet store in Larchmont and Greenwich, Conn called Pet Pantry Warehouse that sells NEPCO virgin pine kiln for the bunnies. Can't find it anywhere else.They also sell Oxbow products and treats, great pet store. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello!

I live in Western New York (Buffalo/Niagara Falls area).

I purchase the Oxbow Bunny Basics T pellets and hay from a small pet store. 
I use Carefresh for there cages. I can purchase this at the pet store or PetSmart.
ANy craisens I give them I simply get at WalMator Target.
As for toys, I use brown paper lunch bags, toilet paper/paper toel rolls, un treated wicker baskets, and thinks of the like.
My bunnies are free range so (since I live in a rental apartment) I spray apple bitter from PetSmart along the walls.


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 20, 2010)

I live in the Bronx and most pet stores in my immediate area only sell 'junky' bunny food, so I drive up to the Petco in Mount Vernon to buy most of my supplies. They have a good selection of bedding, I buy Carefresh paper bedding for Chloe and I get a package for about fifteen bucks that lasts a couple of weeks. I'm building her a new NIC cage as I type this though, so I'm sure our bedding habits will be changing. I get her Zupreem pellets ($14) and a 48oz. bag of Kaytee timothy hay for $11.

There's also a Target in the same complex as the Petco where I purchased three 8 cube sets of REorganize cubes for $17 each. I don't quite have a floor figured out for her cage so I bought a kitty litter mat just to last us for now.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 20, 2010)

I live in the Hudson Valley. I purchase large bales of feed hay (~ $7)+ oxbow hays of other varieties (~ $5/bag) from Blue Seal Feeds in Fishkill NY. They have a special frequent buyer program for Oxbow products where you buy 6, get one free. They do sell several brands of rabbit pellet, however, I choose to buy my Oxbow pellets from Positive Pets in New Windsor, where they are much cheaper (~$11/10lb).


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2010)

Kitty I sent you a PM. I also go to Petco to buy certain things for my cat and litterboxes. Pet Pantry has Oxbow Pellets and Hay which to me is the best. But like I said in the other post I order all that stuff from Drs Foster & Smith, shipping is $5.99.


----------



## EileenH (Apr 20, 2010)

I live in Suffolk County:

-Rabbit food pellets:I get Oxbow Bunny Basics T, fromhis vet. The vegetables I get at
King Kullen.
- Hay: Oxbow Timothy Hay - also at his vet.
- Litter (wood pellets, other cat litter, etc): Petsmart - I use SoftSorbent.
- Medical needs (syringes, probiotics like Benebac/BioSponge, gas meds, etc.): Chris's squirrels and more, as needed. Gas meds from CVS.
- Grooming essentials (brushes, nail clippers): PetSmart
- Housing essentials (cages, xpens, NIC panels, flooring materials, litter boxes, dishes & the like): I got his Precision pen from a local independent pet store; litter boxes & dishes from PetSmart.
- Bunny safe toys and treats: He doesn't get many treats; he gets Craisins, but I just get those from the supermarket. I have a bottle of papaya treats that I got at his vet's office.
My mom usually gives him his toys for Christmas presents, but he doesn't play with toys very much so I don't go crazy about them.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!! Thanks everyone for your responses! I think all your feedback will go a long way to help NY RO members now and in the future!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed nutrena nature wise 18% I live upstate near Saratoga I buy my feed from Walkers home,farm and tack store. My supplies I buy from Audrey at Apple country supply.


----------



## slp98 (Apr 21, 2010)

bought every thing from pet smart


----------



## pOker (Apr 25, 2010)

I get all my rabbit supplies from Blue Seal Feeds and Needs in Fishkill NY and from The Feed Barn in Brewster NY located on Rt. 22...

They are both great stores and keep low prices.


----------



## ariusshadow (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm from Kingston in NY. I'm quite a distance from the city, but if you're in the area of East Fishkill or Poughkeepsie, try Animabilia.  They may not be the cheapest, but they usually have anything you're looking for (for any animal). Though the mostly specialize in foods and grooming equipment. And the buns themselves. And then there's Animal Kingdom in Carmel. They have... Everything. For everyone. For pretty cheap, too. I can't go there much, though, because it's quite a distance away from me and as far as I know, they're not really a chain.
Pet supplies plus (the branch in Fishkill, anyway) has alot of good stuff, though their rabbit section is a bit limited here. But they have a saver club card... For like every hundred bucks I think you spend there, you get a coupon for money off. Petsmart usually has good prices, too. And they have the cards for savings.


----------



## steffiexxweffie (May 9, 2010)

http://www.petblvd.com/ 
its extremely cheap


----------



## noniesyarns (Jun 24, 2010)

In Dutchess County, you can also find Oxbow Animal Health products at

G.E. Masten Feed Store, Pleasant Valley, NY 
and
Mac's Farm and Garden World, Red Hook, NY

Both stores will gladly special-order bulk-boxed Oxbow Hay if you need more than the in-stock 40 0z. bag.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks noniesyarn! 
I compiled the list of all the replies and PM I got... but need to ask the Task Force mod where we're storing the rabbit supply lists... 

If anyone else has more input for rabbit supply stores anywhere in NY state, please feel free to add them here!

:thanks:


----------



## zednon (Jun 28, 2010)

Bennie's Feed Barn Inc 
45 Main St, Bedford Hills, NY
(914) 666-2368

It's a good store pretty small, but they have high end pet food, and they sell bales hay (12) as well. 

There's a yoga coffee house next to them, there tea is really good.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jun 30, 2010)

Im in Central NY near Utica and I get all my stuff from either Agway or Tractor and Supply.


----------

